# October 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Oct 1, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Oct 7,2008 6PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in September your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 746 (number of members as of today) and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

There will be 2 winners this month. One winner will receive the *unclaimed* Mann's Baby 1 Minus in the Brown Crawfish color from last month, and another winner will receive a package of Yamamoto Senkos 5 inch in the Rootbeer/Red&Gold Flake (#284)


Good luck! :fishing2:

*And The Winners Are.....*

*Broncoman 390*

*Loggerheadmike 427*

The winning number was 418.

Congrats guys! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2008)

Number ONE!

1
1


1


1


1


1


1



One


One
One
One
One
One
One
One
One
One
One
One
One


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 1, 2008)

350


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2008)

323


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

same ole 74 jim!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

*427*


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 1, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> *427*



That's your winner right there because that is the number I was going to choose also. :lol: 

In lieu of that, I will go for prize number two and go with 286.

WAIT A MINUTE...... I AM THE UNCLAIMED PRIZE FROM LAST MONTH!!!!

WASSUP WITH THAT?

Is there any way that we can be notified? I must have forgotten to look at the drawing results (and Jim lost my address from August :lol: )


----------



## Zum (Oct 1, 2008)

6


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 1, 2008)

112


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> same ole 74 jim!!



Worst number ever


That number is excluded from all future drawling

I am not even going to celebrate July 4th anymore becuase Bass Addict picked this number.

Thanks for ruining a great holiday BA :twisted:


----------



## bcritch (Oct 1, 2008)

255


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

> Loggerhead Mike wrote:
> 427
> 
> 
> That's your winner right there because that is the number I was going to choose also.



lol, yes sir. hope so, havent been able to buy any new lures for a wile now..


----------



## Andy (Oct 1, 2008)

222

Thanks for the chance Jim.


----------



## natetrack (Oct 1, 2008)

384

Thanks


----------



## Codeman (Oct 1, 2008)

96 as always.


----------



## tornado (Oct 1, 2008)

302


----------



## ben2go (Oct 1, 2008)

19


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

482


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 1, 2008)

390


----------



## Popeye (Oct 1, 2008)

After consulting the keypad on my telephone and spelling out a special word I choose 269.

C'mon Dave, you know you want to look... :lol:


----------



## kemical (Oct 1, 2008)

613

6lbs 13 ounces ... my sons weight when he was born,,
also my wife's birthday 6/13
lucky number always


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 1, 2008)

17


----------



## hatch17 (Oct 1, 2008)

555


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 1, 2008)

293 Jim


----------



## phased (Oct 1, 2008)

223


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 1, 2008)

29 again it'll work one of these months :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 1, 2008)

126


----------



## ceejkay (Oct 1, 2008)

208 
for the 2nd day of sept in 2008 CJ was born :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> After consulting the keypad on my telephone and spelling out a special word I choose 269.
> 
> C'mon Dave, you know you want to look... :lol:



I do :mrgreen: 



And i did


Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cubman (Oct 1, 2008)

464, thanks!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 1, 2008)

317


----------



## captclay (Oct 1, 2008)

270


----------



## geemyrick (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucky 13


----------



## FishFry (Oct 1, 2008)

600


----------



## paulk (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucky #55


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 1, 2008)

327


----------



## seaarc (Oct 2, 2008)

67 please


----------



## RAPALA (Oct 2, 2008)

396 Good #


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

2


----------



## smoody (Oct 3, 2008)

612


----------



## slim357 (Oct 3, 2008)

123


----------



## jrfan88 (Oct 3, 2008)

329.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 4, 2008)

27


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 4, 2008)

542


----------



## russ010 (Oct 4, 2008)

109


----------



## paulk (Oct 5, 2008)

55


----------



## LegBrkr (Oct 5, 2008)

358


----------



## ejones1961 (Oct 7, 2008)

642


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 7, 2008)

686!


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2008)

Contest Over!

Winners announced! (first post)

Congrats to the winners! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats guys.

I was only off by 149


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations fellas ! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats, fellas. Enjoy my unclaimed bait...... #-o ](*,)


----------



## phased (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your win.


----------



## Andy (Oct 10, 2008)

congrats guys!!


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## Zum (Oct 10, 2008)

Congradulations.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 10, 2008)

holy cow didnt think i would win my first contest. i think this is the first time ive ever won anything!!!!

haha, you called it 2 quacker. how bout pm'n me the lucky numbers for the next contest :mrgreen:

thanks guys


----------



## bcritch (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Guys =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 10, 2008)

congrats =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats to both of you.....


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2008)

Second month in a row with one unclaimed prize.


----------

